# 460 Xvr



## jeffie (Aug 5, 2007)

we have shoot the 460 XVR revolver in 454 Casull ,over here in Belgium, to buy the 460 ammo its inpossibel, we gone to try to have the ammo in Germany now.

Jeff


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good luck on getting your ammo.


----------



## jeffie (Aug 5, 2007)

*.460*

thanks Baldy, if we dont fiond it, we makes it!!

Jeff


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

Can you obtain reloading components?


----------



## jeffie (Aug 5, 2007)

*460*

yes, in Germany and the ammo also


----------



## snapda9 (Dec 25, 2007)

GL! the 460 is a fun round to shoot!


----------

